
Liquid Lake on Titan; Water Confirmed on Mars. - pierrefar
http://blogsci.com/science/water-confirmed-on-mars-liquid-lake-on-titan
======
MoeDrippins
That's pretty awesome, really.

I wonder if they sizzled away the first extra-terrestrial life form(s)
confirming it was water? =) (No, I don't believe this to be possible, but it
would make an interesting historical footnote.)

